

Chisel – A collection of LLDB commands to assist debugging iOS apps - jtaby
https://github.com/facebook/chisel

======
redshirtrob
This is fantastic. The border/unborder and mask/unmask commands are going to
save me so much time. Now I can visualize transparent views without having to
jump back to the code and change borders or background colors manually.

~~~
arigrant
Show/hide are also super duper helpful.

------
rjzzleep
very nice thank you, i have a list of lldb scripts that i copied from here and
there

[https://github.com/fishman/dot_files/tree/master/lldb](https://github.com/fishman/dot_files/tree/master/lldb)

excluding the lldb missing summaries(a collection of ios scripts) scripts,
which is much much better than my repo(which is more of a reference than
anything else), that you can find here:

[https://github.com/bartoszj/LLDB-missing-
summaries](https://github.com/bartoszj/LLDB-missing-summaries)

